

Ask HN: How do you sync/put files with/on your Android Device? - pfanner

It's been a question for a longer time now for me what's the easiest and/or most elegant way to synchronize files with my Android Devices.<p>For smaller files (and up to 50mb) which I need on my Smartphone as well as on my Tablet, I use dropbox, since it's "fast" (in the meaning that I only need c&#38;p files into my dropbox on pc) and comfortable. The downside is that I'm not the cloud-guy, I'd rather keep my files secret. I also don't like the delay (first upload it, then sync my mobile dropbox, then save it on sdcard).<p>For bigger files or stuff which I only need on one device, I use FTP Server/Client apps. It's a very fast transmission and things are right in their place on sd card. The downside is that I have to make several steps before: check if my devices are in my wifi network (I usually turn wifi off), open ftp app, activate ftp, open ftp app on pc, drag&#38;drop  files.<p>I'm still looking for an easier way, i.e. syncing folders/single files on my pc with one of my Android devices (supposing they're in my network already) with less steps.<p>What's your way, HN?
======
Khao
I'm always doing it over USB since I find it faster and easier to just plug
it. There are tools out there made to synchronize a local folder with a USB
folder (for windows there is SyncToy :
[http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?displaylan...](http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?displaylang=en&id=15155)
) so if you don't mind plugging your phone to sync it this could be a very
easy way to sync multiple folders on your device.

------
jcla1
I send them to myself via email. If the file is to big, I use a cable or sth
like dropbox.

------
virtmaster
isn't there wifi-direct for doing this?

